

MicroHoo: corporate penis envy? - pbnaidu
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/05/microhoo-corporate-penis-envy.html

======
tdavis
Having a "monopoly" on which IRC client is bundled with KDE and which search
engine 80% of Internet users use is a _bit_ different... and the innovation
stifled as a result is also _slightly_ more important when it comes to global
Internet search.

------
michael_dorfman
Arrington has a good response to this on TechCrunch. I think O'Reilly's out to
lunch on this one.

